
Study finds no benefit, higher death rate in patients taking hydroxychloroquine - sandGorgon
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/21/health/hydroxychloroquine-veterans-study/index.html
======
pensatoio
Nope, this is fake news by nature of oversimplifying so drastically that it
misleads the reader. The study was of men over 65 with significant pre-
existing conditions; it does not make a definitive conclusion as to the
efficacy of the drug.

